# Getting out of cars



## Teresa (Jul 16, 2007)

I just returned from lunch and when I was getting out of my car I noticed out of the corner of my eye when I stood up the back of my car raised up quite a bit. I even heard kind of a squeaking/groaning sound. I never noticed this before. I don't have a small car, it's a Nissan Maxima, so I don't believe the size of the car is what's caused this. I've never noticed this happening before and I'm the same size I've been for years (5'3", 330 lbs). 

Does this happen to others and if it has, when you first noticed it did it surprise you? 

Teresa


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh yeah...all the time. At 475+, I have to be careful when getting in a car parked at a curb, that the door will not hang up due to my weight lowering the car.


----------



## butch (Jul 16, 2007)

I think if you've had a car, it's inevitable at some point for it to show signs of wear and tear, which is probably what is going on in your car. Everything is made to fall apart eventually (or why else would you ever buy another car, or coat, or whatever), and maybe you just need some shock absorbers replaced or something? 

I don't think this has anything to do with your weight other than the fact that maybe your car started to show this kind of wear and tear sooner than it would had you been smaller. But yeah, this happens to me, and now I'm pretty sure my car has a permanent list on the driver's side due to my fat ass.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 16, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Oh yeah...all the time. At 475+, I have to be careful when getting in a car parked at a curb, that the door will not hang up due to my weight lowering the car.


 
That's something I have to watch out for too, but this that happened today was different. The car really did lift back up quite a bit when I got out.  

It's probably something as simple as needing new shock absorbers like butch wrote. I just found it very surprising that it was so noticable that I was actually able to see the car rise when I exited.

Teresa


----------



## taetaegrrl (Jul 16, 2007)

My ex b/f used to work on cars, and he always used to say you could test for worn shocks real easily by pushing down on one corner of the car and letting go. If the shocks are bad, it will "bounce" more than once. Otherwise, it will just pop back up to the height it was at before you pushed it down, with no "bouncing".

Although I'm not exactly sure what my weight is right now, I'm respectably over 300lbs. these days (my boyfriend's digital scale just blinks an error when I get on, and my mom's says 330, while an old dial scale at work they use for weighing boxes says about 310). My old junker Chevy Cavalier, however, doesn't rise that noticeably when I get out of it. (It does make a groaning, creaking noise when I get in it - but it doesn't "squat" that much.)

Sometimes though, I can get the back end of someone's car to squat down pretty good if I sit on their back bumper. That's fun for getting the attention of any FA's in the crowd. 




Teresa said:


> That's something I have to watch out for too, but this that happened today was different. The car really did lift back up quite a bit when I got out.
> 
> It's probably something as simple as needing new shock absorbers like butch wrote. I just found it very surprising that it was so noticable that I was actually able to see the car rise when I exited.
> 
> Teresa


----------



## Teresa (Jul 16, 2007)

taetaegrrl said:


> My ex b/f used to work on cars, and he always used to say you could test for worn shocks real easily by pushing down on one corner of the car and letting go. If the shocks are bad, it will "bounce" more than once. Otherwise, it will just pop back up to the height it was at before you pushed it down, with no "bouncing".



::: Going out to test the bounce on my car :::  

Thanks!


----------



## imfree (Jul 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> I just returned from lunch and when I was getting out of my car I noticed out of the corner of my eye when I stood up the back of my car raised up quite a bit. I even heard kind of a squeaking/groaning sound. I never noticed this before. I don't have a small car, it's a Nissan Maxima, so I don't believe the size of the car is what's caused this. I've never noticed this happening before and I'm the same size I've been for years (5'3", 330 lbs).
> 
> Does this happen to others and if it has, when you first noticed it did it surprise you?
> 
> Teresa



A past GF and I used to playfully say "unless a girl makes a car go down 3" when she gets in, she's too skinny". Seriously, though, the rear shocks are probably worn, making the noise.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 17, 2007)

As an FA, I too notice this. Oh, belieeeeeve me--I notice.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> As an FA, I too notice this. Oh, belieeeeeve me--I notice.



"shocks? what? what are those? no, this car doesn't need any stinkin' shocks! get in, baby! get innnnn!"

yeah, i see how you are, jay.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 19, 2007)

You'd think with anyone who is plus size would have problems getting in and out of their vehicle and shopping is really out of the question I mean if you have trouble getting out of the vehicle how are you going to walk in a big mall lets be logical here


----------



## Teresa (Jul 20, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> You'd think with anyone who is plus size would have problems getting in and out of their vehicle and shopping is really out of the question I mean if you have trouble getting out of the vehicle how are you going to walk in a big mall lets be logical here


 
Huh? I'm sorry, but your post doesn't make a lot of sense to me. I looked back over this thread and no one has said anything about it being difficult to get out of their car, just that the car *rises* when we exit it. I have no problem shopping. Although, you could probably say my problem with shopping is that I do it TOO much.  

Teresa


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you get the squeak as well?


----------



## T_Devil (Jul 20, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> You'd think with anyone who is plus size would have problems getting in and out of their vehicle and shopping is really out of the question I mean if you have trouble getting out of the vehicle how are you going to walk in a big mall lets be logical here


It's not as difficult as you might think really. It's just a matter of getting out and getting in. I never have trouble getting out of the car or getting back in, but I don't have knee injuries or anything like that either.

It does get tiring though, but I imagine lots of people get tired shopping. It is, after all, a lot of work.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, my car does a little squeak as I get in and bounce around to get myself settled, but nothing big. Probably shocks... who knows. 

As far as getting in and out... my car seat is a good height, so it's very much like getting up out of a chair, maybe just an inch or two lower. 

However, recently driving with my bf in his little two door, low-riding Toyota was fun... LOL, getting out of it was like getting up off an 8-inch stool... took a little heave-ho to get myself moving.


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 20, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> You'd think with anyone who is plus size would have problems getting in and out of their vehicle and shopping is really out of the question I mean if you have trouble getting out of the vehicle how are you going to walk in a big mall lets be logical here



Firstly to the context of the thread, springs in cars such as a leaf spring or macphersons strut arrangment with a single spring will in most cases be designed with the linear deflection profile factor (k), that is the amount of compression of the spring (x) is directly proportional to the force(f) applied, F=Kx, so the more you weigh the higher the deflection. The shocks in a car are a fluid base systems to dampen out excessive vibration as you drive,they do not support weight, but control the rate that a car spring car compress and decompress, by the action of fluid resistance via a control orifice or bleed valve arrangment. The sound you hear could be shocks, it could be friction between joints that are worn with age and need a body grease and lub as well. Often wear in bearing points is a result of dirt getting in and causing accelerated wear , this is often the result of failed seals and or boot or bell housings on CV drives. 

As for this post I can see the extension of car issue for the large, depending on the car a person can and do get stuck in cars well before mobile issue. I had a friend at work of a lift on while on the phone to a meeting, however I recalled that his car was a little sports car, and no way was I going to fit in , I have a falcon waggon 1998 GLI, and I am up to the steering wheel as is.

I can see the interest in cars as with clothes they are a clear indicator of gain and that use plus size (400+) are get to a size that most manufactured goods are not designed for. At least not the driver anyway, I have seen pics of a lady in filling the back seat area of a people movers, she must have been 800+ lbs, that had come from a shopping complex (mall) with a trolley as a walking aid, so I can be done.


----------



## squurp (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you just leave out every third word or something?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 21, 2007)

I drive a little Saturn. As I was getting bigger over the past year I found it more and more difficult to get out of my dinky car with grace. Jay found it rather amussing and I'm sure wouldn't complain about it for once second. I however decided I need to invest in a newer car soon. One that wont be so difficult for getting in and out of. Unless there is an FA around... then I will just scoot my seat forward for their enjoyment.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 21, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Do you get the squeak as well?



Yep. Squeak, Groan, Rise. LOL


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 31, 2007)

taetaegrrl said:


> (my boyfriend's digital scale just blinks an error)


You have to love it when that happens 



taetaegrrl said:


> (It does make a groaning, creaking noise when I get in it - but it doesn't "squat" that much.)


Made me groan when reading this post (however didn't creak) 




taetaegrrl said:


> Sometimes though, I can get the back end of someone's car to squat down pretty good if I sit on their back bumper. That's fun for getting the attention of any FA's in the crowd.


 
Sorry I just had to pull things out of that post that tells me that she loves being big.


----------



## nyssbbbw (Jul 31, 2007)

I noticed about 50 pounds ago that happens to me.Even the car door scraping or getting stuck on the side walk when I open the door.


----------



## BeeBee (Aug 4, 2007)

When I used to work in Hollywood years ago I saw lots of amusing things, but afternoon I stopped at an Arbies there for a snack on my 1-1/2 hour commute
home. I was just in time to see this small Honda (one of the early ones) pull into a parking place right next to the entrance, with what looked like a very large young lady driving it. She opened the door and leaned to the left a little and her tummy just sort of flowed off her lap and out of the car while she hung onto the door...she rolled sideways a bit and lifted her right leg out first and with the leg on the ground and with both hands on top of the door frame she pulled herself up and then got the left leg out and under herself... Her face turned red from the exertion and she was breathing heavily also. She had to be in her early 20's, had a cute face and was wearing a golden flower print Hawaiian Mumu, and I would guess close to 500 lbs. That is one vision that will stay with me forever, lol


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 4, 2007)

BeeBee said:


> When I used to work in Hollywood years ago I saw lots of amusing things, but afternoon I stopped at an Arbies there for a snack on my 1-1/2 hour commute
> home. I was just in time to see this small Honda (one of the early ones) pull into a parking place right next to the entrance, with what looked like a very large young lady driving it. She opened the door and leaned to the left a little and her tummy just sort of flowed off her lap and out of the car while she hung onto the door...she rolled sideways a bit and lifted her right leg out first and with the leg on the ground and with both hands on top of the door frame she pulled herself up and then got the left leg out and under herself... Her face turned red from the exertion and she was breathing heavily also. She had to be in her early 20's, had a cute face and was wearing a golden flower print Hawaiian Mumu, and I would guess close to 500 lbs. That is one vision that will stay with me forever, lol




Sounds crazy. But how did she lift her right leg out first? Even I'd have a hard time doing that.


----------



## BeeBee (Aug 6, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Sounds crazy. But how did she lift her right leg out first? Even I'd have a hard time doing that.



That really caught my notice, she actually rolled over onto her left hip somewhat and got her right leg out and, using both hands, pulled herself up a bit, facing the back of the car and then got up on her right leg and then put her left foot on the ground... beats me, but that is how she got out of the car...

Maybe her right leg was stronger than the left.


----------



## Strutterfan (Aug 6, 2007)

I make every effort to watch a bbw, or ssbbw enter her car. If the car sinks alot it is a turn on. If it goaned as well...wow! The best is when an attractive bbw just sits heavily, not being too careful to slow her momentum down, as if she were self-conscous about it. Back seats are more prone to sink as rear springs are usually not as stiff as the fronts! I have noticed a few times a door get hung up after a bbw gets in dropping the door onto the curb...very exciting!


----------



## Teresa (Aug 6, 2007)

It amazes me the things FA's like and find erotic about BBW's. Don't get me wrong, I'm amazed in a good kind of way.  It's so nice to read comments like these about things I as a fat woman have been self conscience about since I was young. If someone saw me breathing hard or having a hard time maneuvering my body because of my weight I would have been horrified, even now I still try to hide the effort of moving my body. But it's encouraging, even uplifting to hear these things. 

I hope everyone of you guys tell your girlfriend, your wife or even your BBW friends these things. It really does make a girl feel good.  Thanks! 

Teresa


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 6, 2007)

Teresa said:


> It amazes me the things FA's like and find erotic about BBW's. Don't get me wrong, I'm amazed in a good kind of way.  It's so nice to read comments like these about things I as a fat woman have been self conscience about since I was young. If someone saw me breathing hard or having a hard time maneuvering my body because of my weight I would have been horrified, even now I still try to hide the effort of moving my body. But it's encouraging, even uplifting to hear these things.
> 
> I hope everyone of you guys tell your girlfriend, your wife or even your BBW friends these things. It really does make a girl feel good.  Thanks!
> 
> Teresa



I have none of the above so I tell women I don't know if I like what I see


----------



## Teresa (Aug 7, 2007)

pgsmith said:


> I have none of the above so I tell women I don't know if I like what I see



That works too!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Aug 7, 2007)

(was inclined to make some sly inuendo comment, but...)

It probably might just be that you need new shock absorbers on your car. After a few years it's common to replace them. It's not you, it's how rough the roads are that you drive on. 

Now back to moaning... just meant from your photo I'd be moaning if you left me too. I'd love to have you on my lap! :smitten:


----------



## BeeBee (Aug 7, 2007)

Teresa said:


> It amazes me the things FA's like and find erotic about BBW's. Don't get me wrong, I'm amazed in a good kind of way.  It's so nice to read comments like these about things I as a fat woman have been self conscience about since I was young. If someone saw me breathing hard or having a hard time maneuvering my body because of my weight I would have been horrified, even now I still try to hide the effort of moving my body. But it's encouraging, even uplifting to hear these things.
> 
> I hope everyone of you guys tell your girlfriend, your wife or even your BBW friends these things. It really does make a girl feel good.  Thanks!
> 
> Teresa


I have made a lot of effort to let my girlfriend know that the things she is trying to hide are part of the things I love about her... She is a wonderful woman and I am lucky to have her. It has taken a long time for her to get used to the idea that someone "likes" the things that bug her. Years of inhibitions don't go away in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 7, 2007)

AppreSheAte said:


> (was inclined to make some sly inuendo comment, but...)
> 
> It probably might just be that you need new shock absorbers on your car. After a few years it's common to replace them. It's not you, it's how rough the roads are that you drive on.
> 
> Now back to moaning... just meant from your photo I'd be moaning if you left me too. I'd love to have you on my lap! :smitten:


 
Ok, now I'm blushing. :batting: 

I have to have my car inspected next month so I'll have the shocks checked then. The roads I travel are pretty smooth so you and the others who've written about shocks are probably right. 

Thank you for the compliment! 

(BTW, love your name!)



BeeBee said:


> ...... Years of inhibitions don't go away in a couple of weeks.


 
That is so true. I know Dimensions, NAAFA and Abundance have all helped me view myself in a positive way. Brought me out of my shell where my assumption was that no man would find me attractive at my size. It takes awhile to change your perspective on your fat, but it can happen.  

Teresa


----------



## BeeBee (Aug 7, 2007)

".... That is so true. I know Dimensions, NAAFA and Abundance have all helped me view myself in a positive way. Brought me out of my shell where my assumption was that no man would find me attractive at my size. It takes awhile to change your perspective on your fat, but it can happen.  "

Teresa[/QUOTE]

I am glad that Dimensions exists, it has helped a lot of people get over bad feelings about themselves, including me. 

You are too cute to hide away somewhere!


----------



## Teresa (Aug 7, 2007)

BeeBee said:


> You are too cute to hide away somewhere!



Thank you. :batting: I have to say though, it's kinda hard for me to hide anywhere. LOL

Teresa


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Aug 8, 2007)

As talking about getting out of the cars... I don't want to sound like somebody odd... but i would find it cute if my girl would ever told me "I would hate to get out of the car... can you please just do it yourself and be back as soon as possible and save me all that inconvenience" - I mean some small shopping like bottle of water or laof of bread or getting something from gas station. Would be so so cute


----------



## Teresa (Aug 8, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> As talking about getting out of the cars... I don't want to sound like somebody odd... but i would find it cute if my girl would ever told me "I would hate to get out of the car... can you please just do it yourself and be back as soon as possible and save me all that inconvenience" - I mean some small shopping like bottle of water or laof of bread or getting something from gas station. Would be so so cute



Doesn't sound odd. I'd LOVE for someone to shop for me.


----------



## ianni49 (Oct 25, 2007)

I would definetly notice the car sinking, I love to watch BBWS get in to their cars, I find it very erotic to watch the car beg for mercy!!!!


----------



## dan (Oct 25, 2007)

Thread on this along time ago. Alot of us love to watch all the sexy's bounce their cars around when entering and exiting them.I bet all you bbw's see us fa's watching.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Oct 26, 2007)

I always enjoy watching BBW's work with their cars. I drive a big Mercury Grand Marquis station wagon, and, while it's a very big-person friendly car (very roomy) it has very soft shock absorbers. I always enjoy watching my girlfriend get in and out of it.There's a good three or four inches of travel, even after I had new shocks put on.


----------



## scootermy (Oct 27, 2007)

Teresa said:


> It amazes me the things FA's like and find erotic about BBW's. Don't get me wrong, I'm amazed in a good kind of way.  It's so nice to read comments like these about things I as a fat woman have been self conscience about since I was young. If someone saw me breathing hard or having a hard time maneuvering my body because of my weight I would have been horrified, even now I still try to hide the effort of moving my body. But it's encouraging, even uplifting to hear these things.
> 
> I hope everyone of you guys tell your girlfriend, your wife or even your BBW friends these things. It really does make a girl feel good.  Thanks!
> 
> Teresa



As FA's, we enjoy watching every aspect of your weight in motion. Whether it's causing a car to settle a few inches, engulfing a small chair, or sinking into furniture cushions (or a soft mattress). 

Just a profound pleasure to watch. It's difficult to explain. I'll have to make more "observations" so I can explain it better.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 11, 2007)

Strutterfan said:


> The best is when an attractive bbw just sits heavily, not being too careful to slow her momentum down, as if she were self-conscous about it.



You would love me then! I'm so hard on furniture! Its just the way I plop my delicious ass down and I don't realize it until afterwards what a commotion it really was. Sometimes I find myslef trying to sit delicately as if I'll break something and thats really not me..


----------



## ianni49 (Nov 11, 2007)

I Love You Candismooch!!!


----------



## Pretty In Plaid (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't really have a story about my car sinking when I get out because it doesn't really do that. But....

One time when I was going to Applebees, I was getting out of my mother's SUV. I got out the same way I do out of that huge beast, one leg first and then the other, like everyone else. Well, my legs are a little on the skinny/sexy side. You'd think they belonged on a skinny person. Well, I say sexy to those who don't find larger legs attractive. Anyway, I had these hot red heels on and an shorter dress, to show off my legs and i saw some man notice my 'sexy' legs. Well, when the rest of me got out, he wasn't so pleased. And it's not that i'm SO disproportionate. Just curvy with skinny legs. Whatever, it was really funny to me so while he wasn't amused, I sure as hell was!!! :happy:


----------



## Caine (Nov 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I drive a little Saturn. As I was getting bigger over the past year I found it more and more difficult to get out of my dinky car with grace. Jay found it rather amussing and I'm sure wouldn't complain about it for once second. I however decided I need to invest in a newer car soon. One that wont be so difficult for getting in and out of. Unless there is an FA around... then I will just scoot my seat forward for their enjoyment.



if you were in Cali, I would offer Shofurment Sasha .


----------



## prettyssbbw (Nov 17, 2007)

I notice that alot but i notice that my car drops when i get in!
A friend was outside the car waiting for me to unlock the door one day and i got in and she said WOAH! 

I more or less have to roll myself out of the car.


----------



## dan (Nov 17, 2007)

Seeing the rest of you exiting the SUV would be like seeing whole lobster tails at a Chinese buffet. "Oh YES"


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

It's the shocks. You need to get them replaced. Not your fault.


----------



## txboy (Mar 2, 2008)

I work on cars as a hobby and I must admit I am one of those guys who get turned on by a nice BBW getting in her car and making it sink. Don't know why, just do. I had the thrill of my life one summer on my Harley. I was riding down the road and saw a woman broke down on the road. I stopped to help her. She was about 25yrs old, very cute and I'd say around 300-325. When I approaced and offered help , she was so thankful. I told her to get in the car and try to start it. She got in (just tossed herself) and that car sank atleast 3"! Anyhow - the fuel pump was bad, so it had to be towed. She was upset because she had to be somewhere in 15minutes - and she was just about 5 miles away. So, we called a tow truck and I offered to ride her on my motorcycle. She said yes and got on. Well, I just about melted when she got on, the bike sank all the way down to the shock stops - the suspension was FULLY bottomed out. As I looked back I noticed the tire was flat looking too! I was almost on the tank so she could fit on the seat.I as I pulled away, I could feel the motor struggle (and this was a big 1450cc bike) and the ride was bouncy since there was no suspension left. The front end was loose feeling too because her weight was all in the back. She apologized and said she hopes that she doesn't break my bike, I said that the ride actually was my favorite ever! She said that the shocks felt broke, I told her that they would be okay. She said she never rode a m/c but loved it! Long story short - we went on few more rides and she did admit her weight one day - she was actually 345. Anyhow - I'll never forget that ride.


----------



## bigirlover (Mar 2, 2008)

...and I have an '03 Mini Cooper S and it's quite roomy inside. The doors are nice and wide and the seat goes back pretty far. Mini is also coming out with an almost 4 door model. The rear doors are suicide doors, much like one of the Saturns has. My car and seats sit pretty close to the ground, so that might be a problem. Also, from what I have heard, also in another thread that the PT Cruiser is very BBW friendly too. Some of those mini SUV's might be good as well. :huh:



BigCutieSasha said:


> I drive a little Saturn. As I was getting bigger over the past year I found it more and more difficult to get out of my dinky car with grace. Jay found it rather amussing and I'm sure wouldn't complain about it for once second. I however decided I need to invest in a newer car soon. One that wont be so difficult for getting in and out of. Unless there is an FA around... then I will just scoot my seat forward for their enjoyment.


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 2, 2008)

scootermy said:


> As FA's, we enjoy watching every aspect of your weight in motion. Whether it's causing a car to settle a few inches, engulfing a small chair, or sinking into furniture cushions (or a soft mattress).
> 
> Just a profound pleasure to watch. It's difficult to explain. I'll have to make more "observations" so I can explain it better.


WOW this thread has been a real eye opener for me! 

So you guys actually LIKE to see the effect our weight has on furniture and cars etc etc

I am enlightened and a little over-awed - having never really dated a man who truly loves the fat female form (at least I don't think I have) I am not aware of what turns you on

I am learning every day - even at 42!


----------



## imfree (Mar 2, 2008)

DdeelishUK said:


> WOW this thread has been a real eye opener for me!
> 
> So you guys actually LIKE to see the effect our weight has on furniture and cars etc etc
> 
> ...



Have fun, Dee, you're about to learn a lot of wonderful things.
A past GF and I used to say "A woman ain't really a woman
unless the car goes down 3" when she gets in". The two of
us broke a bed together one time, too.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 3, 2008)

imfree said:


> Have fun, Dee, you're about to learn a lot of wonderful things.
> A past GF and I used to say "A woman ain't really a woman
> unless the car goes down 3" when she gets in". The two of
> us broke a bed together one time, too.



And then you can start sharing stories about the furniture that's gotten broken too...

I once read about a BHM who caused a porch to collapse under his 'presence'....


----------



## txboy (Mar 4, 2008)

How about starting a pic thread that shows the lovely ladies in their cars? Maybe measure from the tire to the wheelwell empty than again with a BBW in the car??


----------



## imfree (Mar 4, 2008)

fat hiker said:


> And then you can start sharing stories about the furniture that's gotten broken too...
> 
> I once read about a BHM who caused a porch to collapse under his 'presence'....



OK, I'll do it.......6 computer desk chairs and a 
bathtub!...............thank God, no dangerous 
structural damage, yet, but the bathroom
subfloor is dangerously rotted and I'm going
to get the repairs, handicap mod's, and obesity 
mod's done,:doh: subject to grant availability.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 4, 2008)

txboy said:


> I work on cars as a hobby and I must admit I am one of those guys who get turned on by a nice BBW getting in her car and making it sink. Don't know why, just do. I had the thrill of my life one summer on my Harley. I was riding down the road and saw a woman broke down on the road. I stopped to help her. She was about 25yrs old, very cute and I'd say around 300-325. When I approaced and offered help , she was so thankful. I told her to get in the car and try to start it. She got in (just tossed herself) and that car sank atleast 3"! Anyhow - the fuel pump was bad, so it had to be towed. She was upset because she had to be somewhere in 15minutes - and she was just about 5 miles away. So, we called a tow truck and I offered to ride her on my motorcycle. She said yes and got on. Well, I just about melted when she got on, the bike sank all the way down to the shock stops - the suspension was FULLY bottomed out. As I looked back I noticed the tire was flat looking too! I was almost on the tank so she could fit on the seat.I as I pulled away, I could feel the motor struggle (and this was a big 1450cc bike) and the ride was bouncy since there was no suspension left. The front end was loose feeling too because her weight was all in the back. She apologized and said she hopes that she doesn't break my bike, I said that the ride actually was my favorite ever! She said that the shocks felt broke, I told her that they would be okay. She said she never rode a m/c but loved it! Long story short - we went on few more rides and she did admit her weight one day - she was actually 345. Anyhow - I'll never forget that ride.



Being I Biker also, I totally Love This story I'll have to Keep an eye out BBDID (Big Beautiful damsels in Distress) as a side note and not nearly as sexy, I remember a story a couple buddies told me, This big guy called Zilla Busted the chain on his Harley in order to go get the truck Skull offered to ride him back on his Fat Daddy Bourget but zilla was so heavy the fender ended up resting on the Tire and they couldn't roll LOL (of course you need to realize that ironically Bourgets are not designed as a two seater and the company name is actually BBW (Bourget Bike Works))


----------



## Haunted (Mar 4, 2008)

DdeelishUK said:


> WOW this thread has been a real eye opener for me!
> 
> So you guys actually LIKE to see the effect our weight has on furniture and cars etc etc
> 
> ...



I can't explain it but I too Love seeing a Car drop from her Weight of seeing a piece of furniture fail I especially love feeling the weight of a large woman on me Wow i truly can't put this into words, Now i'm intrigued i usually don't post often but i really want to figure this out now i may be back with more on this subject. There was this one time someone i know Stuffed herself so full and had gotten so turned on but her tummy was so big and full that she couldn't reach herself and for some reason this turned me on to no end Frustrating but Very Very Sexy (sorry if this is a to much but it's a great example)


----------



## Pookie (Mar 5, 2008)

My main problem when getting in an out of cars is right in front of me 

The steering wheel centre has buttons for the horn, and I am forever bumping my boobs on them to make the car horn beep whenever I get in and out :batting:


----------



## Raquelle (Mar 5, 2008)

I found a car I have trouble getting out of: a hyundai Tiburon (sp?)

I'm about 5'5, 305 and busty, and once I'm in, I found it very difficult to get my belly and boobs past the steering wheel. We decided not to buy it as a result.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've never really paid that much attention to how I get in and out of my car or what it does. However, I did notice today that my "normal" is to just plop right down. I don't do it slowly, or discreetly. I never cared before. I just get in, and situate myself. Today though, I did notice the car did sag a bit, and then when adjusting myself in the seat it did sway. Bet all you guys who like to watch that would have gotten quite a show! Funny thing is, it is how I ALWAYS do it.


----------



## txboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Let's see some pics or videos.


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 8, 2008)

Pookie said:


> My main problem when getting in an out of cars is right in front of me
> 
> The steering wheel centre has buttons for the horn, and I am forever bumping my boobs on them to make the car horn beep whenever I get in and out :batting:



Dosen't sound like a problem to me


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 8, 2008)

txboy said:


> Let's see some pics or videos.



Let's see less demands  Maybe the paysite board would be better for such requests?


----------



## Pookie (Mar 9, 2008)

pgsmith said:


> Dosen't sound like a problem to me




lol.... well can be kinda embarressing as people think you are beeping at them :happy:


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 9, 2008)

Pookie said:


> lol.... well can be kinda embarressing as people think you are beeping at them :happy:



You could beep at me anytime!! :smitten:


----------



## Pookie (Mar 10, 2008)

:batting: aww thankies


----------



## duraznos (Mar 10, 2008)

i dunno if this has been mentioned but the car door always gets stuck on the curb when i'm getting in. freakin high curbs here in chicago. so then i have to drive up a lil bit to loosen it


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 10, 2008)

duraznos said:


> i dunno if this has been mentioned but the car door always gets stuck on the curb when i'm getting in. freakin high curbs here in chicago. so then i have to drive up a lil bit to loosen it



Ugh! Me too! I hate that! Especially when the door gets caught on the grass/mud...I can't stand it.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 5, 2009)

Pookie said:


> My main problem when getting in an out of cars is right in front of me
> 
> The steering wheel centre has buttons for the horn, and I am forever bumping my boobs on them to make the car horn beep whenever I get in and out :batting:



That reminds me of an ex gf of mine who was in excess of 600 pounds, test driving a VW Beetle and every time we hit a pothole her belly honked the horn. She was half mortified and half hysterical laughing, the salesman was in shock and I was in awe and laughing. We called it "the belly beep." :smitten:


----------



## bosompump (Oct 5, 2009)

ok going back to the car lowering thing. With maximas in particular the shocks wear out quite easily Even with my 200 lb fram I can hook a door on a curb. But I still think its sexy to see a larger girl get out of a car. its the car groan guarentee


----------



## fattyace (Oct 6, 2009)

since I have a truck I've never had an issue, even being 400 pounds and 5'2", but there was the time i lost at rock paper scissors and had to sit in the back of my freinds CRX. Squeezing in wasn't too bad, but when I went to get out at the restaurant I found it quite impossible and we ended up eating in the car and having to remove the front passenger seat for me to get out lol.


----------

